# Bremsscheibe verbogen - Lösungen?



## j.riegler1 (17. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
Ich wollte mal fragen was man macht, wenn die Bremsscheibe verbogen ist --> nur so wenig, dass es nicht stört


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (17. Juli 2008)

Weiter fahren? Wenn Geld da ist gibt es von Parktool eine Scheiben Zentrier Lehre
Oder einfach vorsichtig mit der Hand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (17. Juli 2008)

Mit der HandflÃ¤che vorsichtig zurÃ¼ckbiegen, pass aber auf, dass du nicht unbedingt gerade dreckige/Ã¶lige HÃ¤nde hast.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (17. Juli 2008)

Vielleicht mal anbei. Kannst Du mal ein Feedback zu Dual Disc schreiben? Power/Standfestigkeit/Haltbarkeit(bezüglich Rahmen/Nabe eventuelles Knacken)


----------



## Raimund-Aut (17. Juli 2008)

Kommst halt mal nach Graz runter, dann nehm ich so ein Park Tool Ausrichtding (ein Freund hat eins) und bieg dir die Scheibe gleich.


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (17. Juli 2008)

mein bruder hatte mal nen monty mit dual disk, hopes natürlich, das war so schööön  kannst richtig schräge steine raufspringen ohne das sich was bewegt. aber leider kann ich kein disk fahren, da ich nach links springe, somit würd ich mir alles kaputtkloppen :-(


----------



## j.riegler1 (17. Juli 2008)

Raimund-Aut schrieb:


> Kommst halt mal nach Graz runter, dann nehm ich so ein Park Tool Ausrichtding (ein Freund hat eins) und bieg dir die Scheibe gleich.


ja...bitte..eigentlich hatten wir schon vor einmal runterzuschauen, doch diese Woche ist mein Bruder nicht da und der wollte auch mit..


----------



## j.riegler1 (17. Juli 2008)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Vielleicht mal anbei. Kannst Du mal ein Feedback zu Dual Disc schreiben? Power/Standfestigkeit/Haltbarkeit(bezüglich Rahmen/Nabe eventuelles Knacken)



ich kann das nicht so sagen....ich bin eigentlich nur ein Anfängerund kenne mich auch nicht so aus...Bremsen greifen aber suuuper (nicht so schwammig wie Backenbremsen)...knacken tut irgendwas, aber was weis ich nicht...Haltbarkeit kann ich mit meinem Gewicht nicht sagen...da müsste wer Erwachsener fahren...


----------



## Schevron (17. Juli 2008)

die scheibe geht ganz gut mit nem L-Imbus wieder grade zu biegen. Einfach in die löcher und speichen der scheibe rein und hebeln. aber halt vorsichtig.

Achtung die Hope scheiben sind recht weich.

Leichte 8ter in der scheibe kann man manchmal auch durch bremsen wieder grade ziehen. Einfach nen steilen berg runter und dann bremsen, aber bißl fester. manchmal klappts.


----------



## misanthropia (17. Juli 2008)

wenns ncht stört lass es lieber bleiben und fahre weiter sosnt wid nurnoch schlimmer


----------



## FlowinFlo (22. Juli 2008)

vielleicht hilft folgendes:

http://www.trickstuff.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=348

natürlich kann man bei dem preis beinahe über ne neue scheibe nachdenken...

grüße, flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ON-OFF (22. Juli 2008)

für den Preis gäbe es auch sowas:

http://www.knipex.de/index.php?id=783&L=0&grpID=17&ukat=rohr10

tolles Werkzeug, besser als ein Satz Gabelschlüssel.
Habe ich immer dabei!


----------



## mr.mütze (23. Juli 2008)

aber mit der hand ist das immer noch am besten so habe ich das immer gemacht.


----------



## Raimund-Aut (23. Juli 2008)

ON-OFF schrieb:


> für den Preis gäbe es auch sowas:
> 
> http://www.knipex.de/index.php?id=783&L=0&grpID=17&ukat=rohr10
> 
> ...



Wo du recht hast, hast du recht!!

Das beste Werkzeug aller Zeiten! Hab 3 größen und die kleine ist beim Trialen immer dabei...


----------



## ON-OFF (23. Juli 2008)

...und es gibt nichts besseres um eine O-Ring-Kette am Motorrad zu verschließen.


----------

